

A Big List Of Free Computer Support Tools - LanarkshireIT
http://lanarkshireitservices.co.uk/index.php/computer-support-tools

======
raheemm
Good stuff! Thx for posting. It would be great to see more such sys admin/IT
support type of postings.

------
spkthed
Ubuntu, so nice, it must be on there thrice. Lists like these often substitute
fanboyism for open-minded reviews and the full range of possible packages.

You need to break lists like these down into categories, and then list out
options. There's dozens of very, very good tools out there for about any
problem you have each with a specific focus where they are the best.

Everyone has biases on what they prefer to use, but it's super important when
you are influencing people that know less than you to give them the full
picture.

------
radu_floricica
Anybody had any experience with ComboFix? It really saved me once, and I was
surprised not to see it here.

------
LanarkshireIT
hi there

just let me know what kind of sys admin /IT stuff you would like and i'll post
it.

regards

~~~
Radix
Why do you prefer tightVNC to UltraVNC?

------
LanarkshireIT
just hadnt listed uvnc thats all

